# What network monitor service program?

## rado3105

Hi what network monitor service program you recommend to run on gentoo server?

I tryed to install zabbix, but I had a lot of problems to start it, and I couldnt start zabbix-server.

I was thinking of zenoss, nagios+centreon?

I need to monitor routers(icmp) and send sms, jabber, email.

Thanks.

----------

## slugggerzzz

i would look at:

Observium (mainly Cisco but really good)

Nagios is really configurable. 

I would test is using FAN ( Fully Automated Nagios to see if you like but then obv build it you're self)

Centreon

Smokeping 

Zenos

& 

Collectd 

Have a look they are all good in there own way!

----------

